# Une sac de transport pour le Cube



## fred (31 Mars 2001)

Où peut-on trouvé un sac de transport pour un Cube? Pas pour mettre sur le dos svp...
Faisant des déplacements chaque semaine je souhaite prendre le cube dans ma voiture. J'ai pensé à des valisettes en alu comme pour les photographes. Il faut quelque chose qui protège bien le bébé évidemment sinon bonjour les griffes sur la coque.
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Avril 2001)

Je pense que tu devrais t'orienter vers les sacs de transports pour la photo ou la video.


----------



## fred (1 Avril 2001)

Encore faut-il quelque chose sur mesure...


----------



## JackSim (1 Avril 2001)

Il y a deux sacs de transport pour le Cube ici.

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## fred (1 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Il y a deux sacs de transport pour le Cube ici.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci pour l'info!


----------

